# Cleanser



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

Guys,

I'm after a new prewax cleanser. Currently have used Auto Finesse Rejuvenate (which I didn't like) and then used M&K Pure (which is phenomenal) but looking for a new cleanser at a lower price point

I was looking at Blackfire GEP but insure if it would remove any remaining wax or grime and also looked at some of the Bilt Hamber products.

Any suggestions or experiences of any cleanser much appreciated 

Cheer

R


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Odk Pro Cleanse is awesome

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Pure is the best i have used.Blackfire is great also,i just got a bottle of r222 pre wax after strong feedback on it.Odk didnt live up too the hype for me,shame as never had a bad product from them.Also dodo lime prime is still very good or micro prime


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Have a look at the Serious Performance "Ultra Gloss" Paint Cleaner, and Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid. The SP product is a more "usual" paint cleaner, and cracking value. The Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid is designed as a pre-wax cleaner to give maximum durability to BH's waxes, but it gives super clean paint for any other LSP, too. It's a clear fluid rather than a mayonnaise-like substance.

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish is also worth a look - it's an all in one so it has a smidge of cut, cleaning, filling and leaves a layer of protection that will take any LSP. I usually apply it via DA as a combined paint cleaner and "glaze" (it's not really a glaze but it does fill well).


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Pure is the best i have used.Blackfire is great also,i just got a bottle of r222 pre wax after strong feedback on it.Odk didnt live up too the hype for me,shame as never had a bad product from them.Also dodo lime prime is still very good or micro prime


Looks like I need to try pure, as I thought pro Cleanse was pretty good

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Looks like I need to try pure, as I thought pro Cleanse was pretty good
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


 Its great think there is 30% off at atm.Thought micro prime was hard too beat,but pure is brilliant


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Serious performance paint cleanser and Poorboys pro polish are nice to work with. Both are pure chemical cleaners with no abrasives. They both clean nicely but do not offer correction.

If you want some abrasives working on the clearcoat try Dodo juice lime prime, DJ micro prime, Britemax blackmax, Angelwax perfect polish or Valet pro purple passion.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

BH cleaner fluid for pure cleaning abiltys it even removes tar. !!
Paint cleaners with abrasives are a blur to me as it a mild polish tbh so any mild polish like Menzerna final finish is going to clean well befor a wax. If you are after a prewax cleaner that achieves a gloss finish then lime prime with its oily finish is hard to beat. 

Gonz


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Serious performance brilliant stuff that's it.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Another vote for the Serious Performance paint cleanser.

Also, tried Valet Pro's Purple passion again the other day, and was very pleased. In fact, quite surprised. Very good product, easy worked with, will remove light wash marring, fills a bit, and smells nice.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Victoria deep cleanse or light cleanse version from www.cleanyouircar.co.uk are non abrasive paint cleaners that really pull out a load of muck from the paint that you would think is relatively clean. My favourite and i believe the best pure paint cleaner ive used for years is Meguiars step 1 paint cleaner which you can get cheaply in halfords and i found its ability to feed dry paint with its oils to be nothing short of brilliant. its been around years for a reason.
hope this helps
todds


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

todds said:


> Victoria deep cleanse or light cleanse version from www.cleanyouircar.co.uk are non abrasive paint cleaners that really pull out a load of muck from the paint that you would think is relatively clean. My favourite and i believe the best pure paint cleaner ive used for years is Meguiars step 1 paint cleaner which you can get cheaply in halfords and i found its ability to feed dry paint with its oils to be nothing short of brilliant. its been around years for a reason.
> hope this helps
> todds


Why I picked up 2 bottles, brilliant product


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> BH cleaner fluid for pure cleaning abiltys (spelling - abilities) it even removes tar.


That is because it contains petroleum distillates.


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks guys this is very helpful. I'll take a look at the suggestions and hopefully when/if we get a break in the weather it'll be interesting to see how much crud it pulls out after the roads being saturated in salt around Ayrshire.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

todds said:


> Victoria deep cleanse or light cleanse version from www.cleanyouircar.co.uk are non abrasive paint cleaners that really pull out a load of muck from the paint that you would think is relatively clean. My favourite and i believe the best pure paint cleaner ive used for years is Meguiars step 1 paint cleaner which you can get cheaply in halfords and i found its ability to feed dry paint with its oils to be nothing short of brilliant. its been around years for a reason.
> hope this helps
> todds


I find Victoria Deep Cleanse cleans very well as you said "pull out a load of muck from the paint " I use it also by machine with finishing pad it gives great finish I applied 5 coats on 370z :thumb: .


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

todds said:


> Victoria deep cleanse or light cleanse version from www.cleanyouircar.co.uk are non abrasive paint cleaners that really pull out a load of muck from the paint that you would think is relatively clean. My favourite and i believe the best pure paint cleaner ive used for years is Meguiars step 1 paint cleaner which you can get cheaply in halfords and i found its ability to feed dry paint with its oils to be nothing short of brilliant. its been around years for a reason.
> hope this helps
> todds


Meguairs paint cleaner is just like Meguairs #7 show glaze both are excellent for single stage paint to revive it.:thumb:


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> BH cleaner fluid for pure cleaning abiltys it even removes tar. !!
> Paint cleaners with abrasives are a blur to me as it a mild polish tbh so any mild polish like Menzerna final finish is going to clean well befor a wax. If you are after a prewax cleaner that achieves a gloss finish then lime prime with its oily finish is hard to beat.
> 
> Gonz


I have to admit I'm a bit confused about cleaners because as you say, it always seemed to me that they are basically a polish but the sales blurb always say that they will help a wax/LSP to bond better.

At the moment I use Ultrafina as a polish, either by hand or a DA with a finishing pad (so no or very little cut). Am I right in thinking that using a cleaner after Ultrafina and before wax is pretty much pointless ?

I've got some BH double speed wax and wondered if I can get more out of it if I used cleanser fluid (or any other cleaner coming to that) after polish and before wax?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Any of BH's stuff, whether it be the cleanser polish or the cleanser fluid has worked for me.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Crafty said:


> I have to admit I'm a bit confused about cleaners because as you say, it always seemed to me that they are basically a polish but the sales blurb always say that they will help a wax/LSP to bond better.
> 
> At the moment I use Ultrafina as a polish, either by hand or a DA with a finishing pad (so no or very little cut). Am I right in thinking that using a cleaner after Ultrafina and before wax is pretty much pointless ?
> 
> I've got some BH double speed wax and wondered if I can get more out of it if I used cleanser fluid (or any other cleaner coming to that) after polish and before wax?


There is a level of abrasive that will barely touch clear coats but is quite capable of mechanically cleaning the paint (possibly in combination with a chemical cleaning agent). This is what you see in many paint cleaners. Now some products have slightly more robust abrasives as well as chemical cleaning. But of course, polishes intended to do nothing other than refine paint still have to have a medium which the abrasives are suspended in, and this often acts as a cleaner when the polish is being worked.

There is also the matter of proportion eg is the product formulated mainly to clean, or mainly to physically remove paint?

That said i suspect you're correct, you're probably not going to achieve very much with a paint cleaner once you've used a fine polish.

Regarding DSW, the best durability is to be had by applying it to the cleanest paint you can - this is what BH make Cleanser Fluid for.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

How does BH cleanser fluid compare to the likes of carpro eraser? It seems as more an IPA type product rather than a pre wax cleanser with there chemical and/or abrasive cleaners 

Using a finishing polish as a pre wax cleanser will remove the previous products, but they don't typically have the chemical cleaners that these cleansers do. Plus they're unlikely to have the oils and other fillers that some do. So depends what you want left on the paint, or not as to which type of product you're after


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone tried def wax or BMD pre wax? Honest thoughts please  look at possibly 1 or the other applied via machine


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chongo said:


> Meguairs paint cleaner is just like Meguairs #7 show glaze both are excellent for single stage paint to revive it.:thumb:


Meguiars Deep Crystal POLISH Step 2 pure polish similar #7 but Meguiars Paint Cleaner Deep Crystal Step 1 is different , however its good cleaner contains some oil to fills swirls , I think this system works great on red and black solid colours .


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> How does BH cleanser fluid compare to the likes of carpro eraser? It seems as more an IPA type product rather than a pre wax cleanser with there chemical and/or abrasive cleaners
> 
> Using a finishing polish as a pre wax cleanser will remove the previous products, but they don't typically have the chemical cleaners that these cleansers do. Plus they're unlikely to have the oils and other fillers that some do. So depends what you want left on the paint, or not as to which type of product you're after


Cleanser Fluid is naptha based according to my Mark 1 nose (ie it smells similar to lighter fluid) although it flashes off a little slower. Based on this quote from the BH page:



> *Used to replace harsh IPA cleaners*, the product removes all traces of oil-based road films, polish residue and LSP remains


 (emphasis mine) it sounds like it contains little to no alcohols.

Never used Eraser but from from what I've read it sounds similar.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Meguiars Deep Crystal POLISH Step 2 pure polish similar #7 but Meguiars Paint Cleaner Deep Crystal Step 1 is different , however its good cleaner contains some oil to fills swirls , I think this system works great on red and black solid colours .


That's the one:thumb: mentioned the wrong one mate:wall:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Crafty said:


> ........At the moment I use Ultrafina as a polish, either by hand or a DA with a finishing pad (so no or very little cut). Am I right in thinking that using a cleaner after Ultrafina and before wax is pretty much pointless ?........


The 3M polishes are heavy with polishing oils so you will need something to remove them


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Use Bilthamber Cleanser Fluid if your after a quick but very thorough clean:thumb:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

steelghost said:


> Have a look at the Serious Performance "Ultra Gloss" Paint Cleaner, and Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid. The SP product is a more "usual" paint cleaner, and cracking value. The Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid is designed as a pre-wax cleaner to give maximum durability to BH's waxes, but it gives super clean paint for any other LSP, too. It's a clear fluid rather than a mayonnaise-like substance.
> 
> Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish is also worth a look - it's an all in one so it has a smidge of cut, cleaning, filling and leaves a layer of protection that will take any LSP. I usually apply it via DA as a combined paint cleaner and "glaze" (it's not really a glaze but it does fill well).


I'm currently using Finis as my LSP. Would the cleanser polish add anything to the process. I don't have a DA yet so will be applied by hand


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

CP is a very good paint cleaner, even applied by hand. It also fills pretty well so if you would normally use a glaze then it can double up for that as well. It will reduce the durability a bit but if you do two coats at the off, you should still see 4+ months without any bother. 

However if your paint is in good nick and recently decontaminated / polished, there's maybe less case for using it.


----------

